

Matt Daemon - ballpoint
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/mattdaemon

======
rspeer
Why Python 2.7 only? This looks like it would be Python 3 code if you simply
changed

    
    
        print str(err)
    

to:

    
    
        print(str(err))
    

Except, that's a pretty unhelpful thing to print. I believe a much better
statement to put there, in Python 2 or 3, would be:

    
    
        raise

